# I am so bored!!!



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

I am up for nearly any conversation!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 2, 2009)

My feet hurt, does that count?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHwY8qACATA

My sister sent me this , this morning, it is so cute, only 15 seconds long, so u wont get bored!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Why?

Stand all day or kick some butt???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Weird video, cats freak me out.... It was 1997, At my grand parents house. A large fluffy white cat sat in the gust room, a quick twin huddle decided that we would be friend this beast. ten mins later a declawed(in the front) cat left grant crippled on the ground with a huge gash in his face. I don't trust them too crafty! :lol:


----------



## Opivy (Dec 2, 2009)

The next thing I say to you will be true.

The last thing I said was false.

Give that one a thinker - - - gotta love Devo haha.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 3, 2009)

If you haven't gone to bed, already Chase, this is a pass around from my old friend Lola. Usually she sends me hand outs from the NRA!

Top ten Country Western songs:

10. I Hate Every Bone In Her Body But Mine

9. I Ain't Never Gone To Bed With an Ugly Woman

But I've Woke Up With a Few

8. If The Phone Don't Ring, You'll Know It's Me

7. I've Missed You, But My Aim's Improvin'

6. Wouldn't Take Her To A Dogfight 'Cause I'm Scared She'd Win

5. I'm So Miserable Without You It's Like You're Still Here

4. My Wife Ran Off With My Best Friend And I Miss Him

3. She Took My Ring and Gave Me the Finger

2. She Gets Better Lookin' with Every Beer

...and the Number One Country &amp; Western song is

1. It's Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night That Chewed My ###### All Day


----------



## revmdn (Dec 3, 2009)

I may print that out, Phil.


----------



## ismart (Dec 3, 2009)

Chase said:


> Weird video, cats freak me out.... It was 1997, At my grand parents house. A large fluffy white cat sat in the gust room, a quick twin huddle decided that we would be friend this beast. ten mins later a declawed(in the front) cat left grant crippled on the ground with a huge gash in his face. I don't trust them too crafty! :lol:


I take it your the stronger twin, huh chase? :lol: Poor grant! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2009)

It was so strange last night i finished my pile of homework (i mean i have no school today so i pushed it all off) so i was going crazy.



PhilinYuma said:


> If you haven't gone to bed, already Chase, this is a pass around from my old friend Lola. Usually she sends me hand outs from the NRA!Top ten Country Western songs:
> 
> 10. I Hate Every Bone In Her Body But Mine
> 
> ...


That made me laugh i will have to ask my countriey firends about it.



ismart said:


> I take it your the stronger twin, huh chase? :lol: Poor grant! :lol:


I would say if not stronger than luckier!


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 3, 2009)

When I'm bored I like to watch documentaries on youtube! The quality isn't always that great but heck if you watched tv through the 90's you can watch youtube! I feel like it's better to learn something than do nothing at all. Here are the good documentary channels I subscribe too: SpiralOut11235, pienepaha, and DocumentaryHD! Hope it helps your boredom! Also, as far as conversation goes.... Have any opinions on the SEC championship?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2009)

Bryce said:


> When I'm bored I like to watch documentaries on youtube! The quality isn't always that great but heck if you watched tv through the 90's you can watch youtube! I feel like it's better to learn something than do nothing at all. Here are the good documentary channels I subscribe too: SpiralOut11235, pienepaha, and DocumentaryHD! Hope it helps your boredom! Also, as far as conversation goes.... Have any opinions on the SEC championship?


Thanks to the suggestion but i don't think i will have any time to be bord the Finals are now comming up and i am sure tomorrow one of my teachers will be givving me the "packet".


----------



## sbugir (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh yes, the dreaded review packet. Looking forward to it...not.

Er, what classes are you taking?


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is what I'm taking this semester: Gen Chem 2, Cell &amp; Developmental Biology, Physics 112 w/ Calculus, and Calculus B. I actually have an final in Cal B tomorrow myself. I'm looking forward to next semester though: Vertebrate Zoology (sadly no invertebrate offered at my school), Microbiology I, Quantitative Analysis, and undergraduate research involving the determination of protein structure of various proteins with ubiquitin affinity in various life cycles of C. elegans. I took basically all my general education requirements when I first started school and now I have nothing but science classes. The bad news (I now realize) is I have no easy classes to fluff my hard classes with. One more physics class and I'll be only taking biology and chemistry classes. I appreciate science and I made a B in physics, but, if it was possible to go back in time, I would dedicate my life to building a time machine (ironically having to learn a lot of physics) strictly so I could travel back in time and shoot Newton. Hopefully, the alternate universe Bryce could then avoid the mind numbing, soul crushing, lecture that is my PH-112 class. Exciting stuff! Anyway, what classes are you taking?

No SEC opinion? In that case.... Roll tide! Ha, in all likelihood Tim Tebow will steam roll Alabama, and despite my being an Alabama fan, I have to admit the average fan is arrogant and has a poor education. But hey, here's to hoping!


----------



## sbugir (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, well Bryce, I'm only in High school ^.^

But here are the classes I'm taking:

French 201: rofl (I took four years of Spanish, and didn't want to take anymore), this class is dreadfully easy.

Chemistry A:, boring as heck, next semester should be better due to the fact we actually get to use solutions and fire XD

AP American History: (Wish I didn't take this class...), next semester should be more entertaining, WW2 is alright I suppose.

English/Creative writing:, Sucks, I'm not a writer, never intend to be, and I dislike the teacher...

And finally, my favorite class of all, Calculus BC  , Love math, looking forward to next Semester  .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2009)

I am in high school too but i am taking 2 college classes at the community college. Florida plant ID (just kill me) this class consists of memorizing every fact about 250 plants..... And a super easy class environmental conservation. I have AP American (easy, easy, easy!!! It must be the teacher), AP human geo, then some honors classes; Sign langue, Math, English. The study guides make my life worth living!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 3, 2009)

You guys' posts just brought this home to me... thank God I'm out of school!  :blink:


----------



## sbugir (Dec 3, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> You guys' posts just brought this home to me... thank God I'm out of school!  :blink:


That's the first time I've heard something like that from an adult. Care to explain? The majority say "Oh school, they were the years, I wish I could go back".

It bugs me. School is a boor.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 4, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> That's the first time I've heard something like that from an adult. Care to explain? The majority say "Oh school, they were the years, I wish I could go back".It bugs me. School is a boor.


Well, I studied my butt off and graduated _cum laude_ with a BA in English. But it was hard work. I still remember studying into the wee hours and cramming my brain with all that knowledge. And being an English major with a specialty in creative writing, I remember writing and writing, and trying to eek out poems and stories when my mind was a blank. When I look back on it, it was a lot of pressure. And much of the pressure was trying to decide what I was going to do _after_ I graduated. It was a huge weight on my shoulders that I could never, and still have never figured out.

Sure, work, motherhood, wifely duties, maintaining a home, paying bills, and all the other things I do now are very stressful at times. But I wouldn't want to relive my school days, either in schoolwork or enduring the many mistakes I made in my personal and general direction in life at that time until now. It might be worth it if I could change things and some fateful decisions I'd made... but that's not the case.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 4, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Well, I studied my butt off and graduated _cum laude_ with a BA in English. But it was hard work. I still remember studying into the wee hours and cramming my brain with all that knowledge. And being an English major with a specialty in creative writing, I remember writing and writing, and trying to eek out poems and stories when my mind was a blank. When I look back on it, it was a lot of pressure. And much of the pressure was trying to decide what I was going to do _after_ I graduated. It was a huge weight on my shoulders that I could never, and still have never figured out.Sure, work, motherhood, wifely duties, maintaining a home, paying bills, and all the other things I do now are very stressful at times. But I wouldn't want to relive my school days, either in schoolwork or enduring the many mistakes I made in my personal and general direction in life at that time until now. It might be worth it if I could change things and some fateful decisions I'd made... but that's not the case.


Wow, great explanation, and congrats on the _cum laude_ that is something to be proud of. I couldn't imagine getting a degree in English. Too much work :lol: . Err, I must say, I look forward to graduating high school next year. It'll be great to leave that drama, and enter into something completely new and different, although I'm sure college isn't exactly fine and dandy either.

This is completely off topic, but what really bugs me about school is the whole concept of GPA, and, I quote from my parents, "If you don't get good grades, you won't go to college." I get very good grades and do well in school, but does that necessarily mean I will go to college? It depends. I see the whole concept of GPA

an excuse for the school boards to differentiate which student is better than the other, and who to recruit. Why look for the specifics? Why not open doors for everyone to grasp such an important opportunity? It doesn't make sense. Christ, I'm sounding like a socialist... (Had to add that in  )

Sorry, I had to vent on something so stupid as GPA (heh pun). Stupid Finals make me go a little berserk.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 4, 2009)

No, Katt is right. Anyone who did well in college worked his/her ###### off, and it certainly wasn't the best time of their/our life. In my case I also worked full time throughout my college career. I had no choice with a wife and child when I started and a different wife, as I remember, and three kids to support when I finished. And no, it wasn't all fun, but for some of us, it was/is like food. You might not always like stopping to eat, but you can't live without it. Really. And sometimes, in both science and the arts, you get huge, beautiful insights ("epiphany" is a greatly overworked word) that make you search for people to share them with. That happened to me today, which is mostly why I am writing this.

Tonight I spent two-three hours chatting with Sunny, my Bright Kid and Prize Student. She had been reading the _Meno_ and asked me if I could go over Plato's stupid square demonstration as a an example of _anamnesis_ . While we were doing that, I told her that I thought that whole dialogue was a piece of ###### and suggested that she read the _Phaedrus_, which is at least funny. We discussed the fact that kids tend to admire their peers who are good at math (neither one of us is) but look down on or past those who excel in the arts. I told her what I have said before, that for me, many of Plato's ideas/concerns have little interest for us today, that some of his ideas were grotesquely wrong and that to my ear, his rhetorical style Seriously Sucked. And at last, I got round to telling her about the time when I realized, in the middle of a technical class discussion of _R and J_, that Shakespeare is really as brilliant, on multiple levels, as he is generally cracked up to be, and isn't that amazing?! It's the same in science, without, sob, the aesthetics, though there has to be an aesthetic elegance to the Second Law or Evolution.

There's a lot of politics to college, from knowing what your prof has published to finding easy ways (like always getting that paper in on time) to boost yr grade. Like Katt, I am sure, I made the awful discovery in my junior year (in English. In biology this was never an issue!) that however hard I worked, I could never improve my GPA but merely retain it, and that if I made one serious mistake, it could only change for the worse., and I could never regain my old level, "such things as nightmares are made of."

So there you are. Being really bright is no cause for pride; we are as smart (like you, lemmiwinks, and a few other teens on this forum) as God or our ancestors' genes made us, but our knowledge base, huge or puny, is the product of our work, and the source of our delight. It may be possible to build such an edifice without a college background, but four years of learning how to think and learn, can't do any harm. You'll enjoy the girls, too!


----------

